# Reel size for general Inshore fishing



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm having an inshore rod being built right now by Panhandle Premium rods (seminolewind) and was wondering what everyone's opinions were on reel size for basic/general inshore fishing. I have it narrowed down to the Shimano Stradic or Sahara and was thinking the 2500 or 4000. I plan to use it for everything from pompano to redfish and in between and was curious on your thoughts about the difference in thetwo above mentioned reels and their sizes. Thanks


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

2500 10 pound power pro.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally use the 4000 spheros because I used to wade fish alot, and I almost got taken to the cleaners a couple of times with it. A 2500 will get stripped naked if you are wading and you hook a big red.Weight wise the 2500 will be a tad lighter if you are worried about throwing all day. I say go with the new stradic.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I fish 2500 inshore. The 4000 is bigger than what you really need, especially if you are going to be throwing it all day long. The stradic is a much better reel than the sahara, as the price difference will quickly show you.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a shimano saros 3000.

best spinning reel i've ever owned.

it came on a 6-1/2' medium action shimano rod with two spools. i have 12# on one and 8# on the other. it's versitle enough that i can go after big reds or even school kings, but still light enough that i can chase pomps and specks and not have issues with light lines and lures.

i think the 3000-series is about the best all-around inshore and close-shore medium tackle reel because it fits right in the middle of the spectrum of desirable sizes.

i got mine, on a $70 rod, with two full spools of Cajun line for $159 + tax at Sam's tackle in Orange Beach. they're $100 + $10 shipping on eBay on average.

before buying a saros, i compared them to everything from a sahara to a spheros to a sonoma to a symetre. dollar for dollar, i got more bang for the buck out of the saros than any other reel i looked at.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Take a look at the US Reels. I have the 240 sx. So far its been a great reel. Drag is super smooth and you can cast a mile!:letsdrink


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Although it hasn't received a lot of advertisement and coverage, the new Daiwa Sol is an excellent reel. The owner of a reel repair store who is the authorized rep for many brands, including Penn, Shimano, Daiwa and others put me on them. I felt like someone who knows and repairs reels 5 days a week for a living is an excellent source for guidance. 

The 3500 would be a good fit. I used one Saturday morning for 3 hours and no fatigue. Spooled it with 10# Suffix and 12# flourocarbon leader. 

I hear the new improved 2008 Stradic is great also.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a stradic 2500. All you need for trout and reds. I kind of wish I had a 3000 or 4000 for bonita fishing though.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Consider the WaveSpin The design of this reel eliminates line tangles, is saltwater certified and has an unconditional 2 year warranty. This reel was designed by and marketed by Doug Hannon who is known as the Bass Professor.














I have DH 3000 & DH 4000 in stock.



Pastor Billy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Patman (6/17/2008)*Although it hasn't received a lot of advertisement and coverage, the new Daiwa Sol is an excellent reel. The owner of a reel repair store who is the authorized rep for many brands, including Penn, Shimano, Daiwa and others put me on them. I felt like someone who knows and repairs reels 5 days a week for a living is an excellent source for guidance.
> The 3500 would be a good fit. I used one Saturday morning for 3 hours and no fatigue. Spooled it with 10# Suffix and 12# flourocarbon leader.
> I hear the new improved 2008 Stradic is great also.


the sol's are AWSOME!!!!! smoother than a stradic( i own 2 stradics also) more backbone...i love them...goin to get another very soon!!! i highly recomend them


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

I've caught reds 30+ lbs wadefishing with the new stradic 2500 and 10lb powerpro. If you intend to use braid, and I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't, a 2500 is your best bet. I'm just used to that size reel. You should get the rod and put the different reels on the stick to see what floats your boat. Buy the one that feels right. Everyone's got an opinion, but you are going to be the one fishing with it.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I'm heading to Outcast in a little while, so decision time is near. Thanks again.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

check out this link

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat20333&id=0053213122486a&navCount=1&podId=0053213&parentId=cat20333&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20333&hasJS=true

This is theCabela prodigy made buy daiwa. I prefer the 25oo series. I hate my stradics, I have about 4 of them, have had trouble with all of them. They are know for a scrapiing sound that develops and problems with the bails.

I've had zero trouble after 18months with these reels and you can handle a 30" red no problem! These reels have been worked hard! $99

good Luck.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the sahara 2500. It's a pretty decent reel. Very light. Make sure you clean it after every trip though.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

As mentioned above, take the rod with you and try several reels on it before buying one. I like a rod and reel that balance well and is not too heavy on the front or back. If not perfectly balanced, I prefer the combo to be a little reel heavy, doesn't seem to wear me out as much when fishing for long stretchs at a time. I personally like the 4000 size reels from shimano for most inshore fishing.It seems to be a great all around size.

I love shimano tackle, but I have had one problem on a couple of different reels. Back when I used to wade fish alot, I had a couple of lower priced ($50) shimano spinning reels that got locked up after getting "dunked" in saltwater. I'm talking bound up and couldn't be turned with both hands. I took them apart and nothing looked bad inside, they just wouldn't turn. After a goood cleaning and grease and oil job, they would work again, but they were never the same as before. That didn't turn me off to shimano though, I have nine of their reels now.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

4000 stradic

i use all 4000 stellas on my guided trips.

tight lines


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i just stole a nearly new Saros 3000F on eBay for $36 + $15 shipping. not bad for a ~$120 reel.


----------

